# A sad tale of a cyclist's death on Caerphilly Mountain



## editor (Aug 14, 2009)

Really tragic story, this....


> The family of a cyclist killed in a collision with a car has asked a court to show compassion for the driver.
> 
> Howard Owen, 29, ran into Kate Auchterlonie, 28, from Cardiff, as she rode her bicycle on the A469 mountain road near Caerphilly in February.
> 
> ...


http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/8201512.stm


----------



## fogbat (Aug 14, 2009)

She was the year below me in school 

Very sad story all round.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Aug 18, 2009)

that road is so steep and twisting, that its hard not to come away from the story with anything but a sense 'there, but for the Grace of God, go I'.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 18, 2009)

My best mate was killed by a car as we were cycling down the mendips. The driver was invited to the funeral by my mates parent's and they've kept in touch with her ever since - it seems to have utterly ruined her life though, despite there being no blame attached.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 18, 2009)

This is so sad. I know that road from holidays with my first boyfriend in a rickety old Robin Reliant and it's certainly twisty and turny.


----------



## 1927 (Aug 18, 2009)

Another thing abouit that road is due to the ups and downs the car often "goes light" even at moderate speed which can make handling a problem.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Aug 18, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> My best mate was killed by a car as we were cycling down the mendips. The driver was invited to the funeral by my mates parent's and they've kept in touch with her ever since - it seems to have utterly ruined her life though, despite there being no blame attached.



thats incredible, I don't think I could bring myself to that level of forgiveness, even if there was no blame apportioned. Really admirable on their part.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 18, 2009)

blimey, sad stuff all round there really. altho quite admirable compassion from the family concerned, as someone else said.


----------



## PAD1OH (Aug 18, 2009)

i was in dublin the other week and I saw 2 ghost bikes

http://www.ghostbikes.org/dublin


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Aug 20, 2009)

really really sad. Its true though, the times Ive been virtually blinded there by the sun, on a really dangerous stretch of road
Im amazed by the families generosity


----------

